#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Avea pdms 12.0.sp6

## jhonniewalk

...




.See More: Avea pdms 12.0.sp6

----------


## netspyking

Hi

This forum is not for selling or trading , please stop doing it ,

Next time I will not warn ,

Thanks for your attention .

----------


## feidman

hi, would you please share with us  what you have now the p.atch for 12.0 sp6.
Maybe ,somebody will share what you need in other day.

----------


## aseptman

yes right

----------


## thienthanh81

anyone needs ----- of AVEVA 12 SP6, you can download with link from lavteam.net

----------


## thienthanh81

---- for PDMS 12sp6
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This link i took from lavteam.net, it only operates with WinXP

----------


## thienthanh81

_http://hot_file.com/dl/80943852/f5b539a/PDMS12SP6.rar.html


before download: delete _ between hot and file

----------


## jhonniewalk

> yes right



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

...

----------


## newnesy

Is there any tutorials on how to install this software with the med, thanks

----------


## jabbathehut

> Is there any tutorials on how to install this software with the med, thanks



Does MDS work on this version. ?

----------


## justlooker

Thanks you

----------


## hu4mx

> Does MDS work on this version. ?



Yes MDS works!!! Yay!

----------


## guru4life

Don't know if it happened to only me, but when I installed this, I do not get a log on window whe I run P.D.M.S. Windows 7 just displays an error window that says 'PDMS Monitor has stopped working or crashed" or something like that. What do you think is responsible for that??

See More: Avea pdms 12.0.sp6

----------


## newnesy

> Don't know if it happened to only me, but when I installed this, I do not get a log on window whe I run P.D.M.S. Windows 7 just displays an error window that says 'PDMS Monitor has stopped working or crashed" or something like that. What do you think is responsible for that??



I am getting the same problem, I had no problems with 11.6 in Win XP but can't get 12 to work in Win 7. Does anyone know how to get it up and running? TIA.

----------


## hu4mx

> Don't know if it happened to only me, but when I installed this, I do not get a log on window whe I run P.D.M.S. Windows 7 just displays an error window that says 'PDMS Monitor has stopped working or crashed" or something like that. What do you think is responsible for that??



it only runs in windows xp 32 bits

----------


## newnesy

> it only runs in windows xp 32 bits



Are you sure, I thought version 12 ran in Win7?

----------


## prashanth_brp

Aveva made PDMS compatible with Win7 64bit officially from the release 12.0 SP5.  All the PDMS crks are done for Win XP 32bit.
In Win 7, software installs without any problem. But crk will hangup the system.  Better to check the OS details before applying crk. 

Let's Wait and hope......

----------


## newnesy

> Aveva made PDMS compatible with Win7 64bit officially from the release 12.0 SP5.  All the PDMS crks are done for Win XP 32bit.
> In Win 7, software installs without any problem. But crk will hangup the system.  Better to check the OS details before applying crk. 
> 
> Let's Wait and hope......



Thanks for clearing that up, I've been trying to run v12 in Win7 on a 32 bit computer. I'll try it in xp mode in win 7 and see how I get on.

----------


## aseptman

The link has only one exe file. Is that enough on XP 32bit. pl clarify

----------


## lorimer

As my experience taught  me, PDMS 12 with c r a c k applied above is working perfectly on Windows 7 x32 but error is pumping out when PDMS 12 (with SP6) is ran on Windows 7 x64. 
It will work very well in Windows XP mode.

----------


## lorimer

> The link has only one exe file. Is that enough on XP 32bit. pl clarify



Yes, it is.

----------


## newnesy

> As my experience taught  me, PDMS 12 with c r a c k applied above is working perfectly on Windows 7 x32 but error is pumping out when PDMS 12 (with SP6) is ran on Windows 7 x64. 
> It will work very well in Windows XP mode.



I have tried running PDMS12SP6 in Win7 32 bit but I keep getting the monitor error.

----------


## hu4mx

> Are you sure, I thought version 12 ran in Win7?



Read prashanth_brp comment

"Aveva made PDMS compatible with Win7 64bit officially from the release 12.0 SP5. All the PDMS crks are done for Win XP 32bit.
In Win 7, software installs without any problem. But crk will hangup the system. Better to check the OS details before applying crk.

Let's Wait and hope...... "

----------


## newnesy

hu4mx what was the point in that last post, I've already read the post you mentioned, I was questioning post #20 from lorimer in my previous post?

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Year: 2010
Version: 12.0.SP6
Developer: AVEVA
Language: English
Compatibility with Vista: complete
Compatible with Windows 7: complete
Size: 565 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

From Yusif Muslim For allSee More: Avea pdms 12.0.sp6

----------


## cadcae

Please Yusif Muslim put in rapidshare or megaupload, file sonic  or file serve doesnt work to me to download because f i l e s o n i c  needs premium and f i l e s e r v e stop in 220MB.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## newnesy

> Year: 2010
> Version: 12.0.SP6
> Developer: AVEVA
> Language: English
> Compatibility with Vista: complete
> Compatible with Windows 7: complete
> Size: 565 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thanks, do we install in virtual pc xp mode in win 7 and apply med?

----------


## cadcae

Hi newnesy, have you download?.

Please put it in rapidshare or megaupload.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## newnesy

> Hi newnesy, have you download?.
> 
> Please put it in rapidshare or megaupload.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



I already have the files thanks so do I install it in virtual pc xp mode in win 7 and apply med? I tried to d/l yours but failed.

----------


## cadcae

It dosnt work in windows 7

----------


## hu4mx

> hu4mx what was the point in that last post, I've already read the post you mentioned, I was questioning post #20 from lorimer in my previous post?



Sry, too many post to keep track with =D

----------


## hu4mx

> I already have the files thanks so do I install it in virtual pc xp mode in win 7 and apply med? I tried to d/l yours but failed.



newnesy,

I can't download the Yasif Muslim links any hints?

----------


## hu4mx

> Please Yusif Muslim put in rapidshare or megaupload, file sonic  or file serve doesnt work to me to download because f i l e s o n i c  needs premium and f i l e s e r v e stop in 220MB.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Okay, latest update, I went to fil e ser ve and paid for a day subscription, downloaded the file and this IS NOT the Windows 7 version. I installed it in windows 7 and it gives the monitor error. Tested negative in both 62 and 32 bit versions.

----------


## hu4mx

newnesy, this will not work in windows 7 and if you use the virtual pc it will be extremely slow and laggy

----------


## Yusif Muslim

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yusif Muslim

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Name:                      Aveva PDMS
Version:                   12.0 Service Pack 6.0
OS:                         Window XP / Vista / Seven


Size:                        592.6 mbSee More: Avea pdms 12.0.sp6

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Correct work in WIN SEVEN!!!

----------


## unni

thanks yusif

----------


## thienthanh81

it only works on WinXP mode in WIN7 not for WIN7, i just tried it, it's not working

----------


## Yusif Muslim

carefully read installation quide

----------


## Yusif Muslim

You can work on win seven in xp mode

----------


## mkhurram79

> I'm whiling to trade the P.a.t.c.h for PDMS 12.0.SP6 by this softwares:
> 
> COADE CAESAR II V5.2 + P.a.t.c.h (Windows 7)
> PVElite 2010 + P.a.t.c.h (Windows 7)
> 
> I'm not requesting any money just to exchange applications jhonniewalk@gmail.com.
> 
> 
> .



Dear i always said 

"sharing is caring"

If you are professional, you should be broad minded in every aspect. If you need anything else you may contact with any moderator or respectable forum member. I hope all will help you without reason and this is the main cause of success of this forum. Hope u understand.

----------


## sowell

Yusif, I have tried your links. This cra00ck is not working in window 7!!!

----------


## Zeni

Can some one please confirm that PDMS12SP6 is working, and if it is then what Windows version? I installed it on Win7 64bit as well as on Win Vista (32bit) and it stops at monitor loading. i have wasted so much time on it. What could be the reason?

----------


## lorimer

> Can some one please confirm that PDMS12SP6 is working, and if it is then what Windows version? I installed it on Win7 64bit as well as on Win Vista (32bit) and it stops at monitor loading. i have wasted so much time on it. What could be the reason?



Ok, It is working for sure on Windows 7 x32 but it doesn't work on Windows 7 x64 with applied p a t c h.  Just for the record here, if any doubt, it's working 100% on Windows XP (you have to install Net Framework 2.0 in order to use p a t c h).

----------


## sraeisi

MAy anybody help with the link for download the ----- and installation guide for SP6 on windows 7?

----------


## sadegh_msg

All version of pdms 12 is compatible with windows 7 , you must change the security level of win 7 for installation.

----------


## atoz

what security level u r talking about..explain clearly

See More: Avea pdms 12.0.sp6

----------


## yogi pratama

Dear mr Yusif Muslim
This is your post for PDMS 12 sp 6:

Year: 2010
Version: 12.0.SP6
Developer: AVEVA
Language: English
Compatibility with Vista: complete
Compatible with Windows 7: complete
Size: 565 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
this file error

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
this same error too

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

this same error
Please share again Sir,

Thanks

----------


## mamali

Gentelmen,

Any med. for Win7 64bit yet? 
Please let us know. I believe many people are waiting for that.

Thanks in advance

----------


## sinyoprima

need pdms 12 sp 6 work on xp
thanks brader....

----------


## cemoliyim

*This is your post for PDMS 12 sp 6:*

----------


## LOST

what must we do to run it on win 7?

----------


## lorimer

> what must we do to run it on win 7?



PDMS 12 SP6, with c r a c k shared in this forum, works on windows 7 x32 but it doesn't run on 64bit versions of Windows. In order to run PDMS 12 SP6 on Win7 x64 we need a better c r a c k.
Also, c r a c k doesn't p a t c h all PDMS modules so, for instance, Pipe Stress Interface won't work regardless the version of windows you are running.* In order to use all modules of PDMS 12*  (which is possible only if you are using Windows XP OS) you should download and install PDMS 12 SP5 from this Russian tracker "http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3536296" or you can use ******* file given in attachment below. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers!

----------


## relaxjack

i've successfully installed PDMS 12 SP6 on my PC but it seems that there are no standard database or catalogue. Anyone having similar problem and solution to it?

----------


## trimonline

anyone have a  c******-c-k- PDMS12sp6 for win7 32bit..please share with me..! thank you very much and wish you have a best future,,,!

----------


## sikkil

can you please upload with new links.. thank you in advance

----------


## tobbe

plz share again.
ifile.it
tanx

----------


## tobbe

MDS not working. do you have a license ?

----------


## ichwanmasmotor

could you guys resend the new link download for PDMS 12 software?

thank you very much


jazakumullah khoiron katsirohSee More: Avea pdms 12.0.sp6

----------

